

Tensions surround release of new Rosetta comet data - swamp40
http://news.sciencemag.org/europe/2014/11/tensions-surround-release-new-rosetta-comet-data

======
swamp40
So frustrating that we've actually landed on a comet, and the only picture we
get to see is a surreptitious over-the-shoulder shot from a phone:
[https://twitter.com/serpientes72/status/532588729945587713/p...](https://twitter.com/serpientes72/status/532588729945587713/photo/1)

